# April Photo Contest



## tobysmommy

Our March winner, *Maggies mom*, has chosen a great theme for April:

*"Easter Goldens"*​ 
So let's see all those photos of our sweet (long-suffering) Goldens dressed as Easter bunnies, ducklings or even daffodils (and presumably giving us some serious stink eye







), or showing their inner master hunters while sussing out Easter eggs and other lovely Easter treats.

As always, you must have *25 posts to enter*, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, April 25th.

Good luck!







​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up!

Lets' see your "Easter Goldens" !


----------



## tobysmommy

Anyone? :uhoh:

How about we widen the theme a bit to "Springtime Goldens". Are there any photos of our wonderful Goldens smelling (or peeing on) the year's first daffodils? Goldens posing with (or digging up) mom's prize tulips? Or Goldens hanging out with chicks or bunnies, real or stuffed? I know many of us are still seized in winter's icy grip, but there must be Spring in the steps of _some_ of our Golden babies!


----------



## ShadowGolden

I've got an Easter-like one. Here's my parents dog Cooper (who passed away in 2013) with an Easter bow. He is not amused.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Pammie

My funny bunny!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up.


----------



## elly

Chester in the lovely new daffodils proving spring has finally sprung ...before he had a zoomy and obliterated half of them! :uhoh:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner and Honey my Easter Bunnies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up the April Photo Contest!


----------



## NikB8

Molson last year as the Easter puppy


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Here's Bentley visiting the EB last weekend.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit

Chance and Lucy being grumpy bunnies because I didn't have any good stuff to bribe them with. All I had were kitty treats and not even the tasty ones. 

Oh, the horror of it all! :uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up!

Let's see your Easter Goldens.........


----------



## abradshaw71

Heart O'Gold said:


> Here's Bentley visiting the EB last weekend.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great job, Bentley! That Easter bunny would completely freak Josie out.


----------



## tobysmommy

*BUMP*
There must be more springtime Goldens out there...


----------



## bemyangell

Here is ours. Just took them yesterday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Let's see your *"Easter Goldens"*

Last day to post your entry is *Friday, April 25th. *


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko last easter.... :::


----------



## Megora

I don't know if it fits.... if it doesn't, at least it served as a bump for the contest. 

We don't get really spring flowers until May... crocuses don't really count. And we don't do Easter bunnies because... SCARY. Signs of spring here are more what you feel and hear before you actually SEE it. Generally it's the sound of birds singing in the mornings and frogs singing in the evenings. 

This is actually a truly true spring pic. Because out of the dead brown stuff comes new life.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben's first Easter - he was less than co-operative but I got a photo after all, LOL.


----------



## Finn's Fan

My angel Cody on the right, his brother Toby on the left, celebrating their 14th birthday on April 24, 2005. They held paws every year on their birthday after they were ten!


----------



## Guybrush

Kaylee's Easter Photo


----------



## ZeppGold

Here is a picture from yesterday.


----------



## Capt Jack

Don't know if this fits the theme very well, but it is what Easter means to us. I hope each of you have a Blessed day.


----------



## tobysmommy

*BUMP*
Only three days left to get in your Easter or Springtime Goldens!


----------



## OutWest

Here are my "kissy-face" Golden bunnies, .


----------



## Heart O'Gold

OutWest said:


> Here are my "kissy-face" Golden bunnies, .


How cute!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Last day to enter the April Photo contest is this *Friday, April 25th*


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

The Easter Bunny brought me a Golden basket this year!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Flynn'sMommy said:


> The Easter Bunny brought me a Golden basket this year!


You've definitely found the "Golden Easter Egg". Cute picture! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today is the LAST day to enter the April Photo Contest.
*


If you want to submit an entry, be sure to get it posted today!


----------



## alli_walli

Here is our sweet easter bunny, Dexter!


----------



## alli_walli

:wave::wave:


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the pictures, to cute!


----------

